# Carving a small book necklace



## woodcarverhur (Apr 17, 2016)

Carved this in just a few short hours, not my picture but I got the tutorial from here http://www.bestwoodcarvingtools.com/best-wood-carving-book/

Thought it was a cool idea for beginners since they use basswood and it doesn't take much but a carving knife to do and some finish for color.

The only thing I hard a hard time doing was shaping the book initially, because it says to cut off a portion of the wood to make it smaller and resemble the shape of a book.

Anyways, thought I'd share with everyone.


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

Omg! That's just the cutest thing ever. It's fabulous. Great job.


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

this is very cute. I think I may knock one out for my wife! Maybe make it a tiny hinged box….


----------



## nes_matt (Jul 8, 2014)

dupe


----------



## jonmakesthings (Feb 28, 2016)

Pretty cool! I think I might make one for the wife as well, been trying to think of something to make for her.


----------

